# Die Gilde Excalibur (Die ewige Wacht) sucht Verstärkung



## Foran (19. Januar 2009)

http://www.avalons-gilden.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=16

Hallo liebe Bewerber und eventuell zukünftige Mitglieder der Raidgilde EXCALIBUR,

nehmt euch nicht nur 5 Minuten Zeit, um eure Bewerbung zu schreiben, denn je mehr Mühe und Sorgfalt ihr investiert, desto größer ist eure Chance, zu einem Proberaid eingeladen zu werden. Die Bewerbung bei EXCALIBUR ist eure Visitenkarte und maßgeblich für euren ersten Eindruck bei uns.

Es gibt einige Vorraussetzungen, die wir als „must have“ sehen und unbedingt in einer Bewerbung vorkommen sollten. Daneben steht es euch frei, welche Form ihr für eure Bewerbung wählt. Ihr könnt die Punkte schlicht abarbeiten, einen ausführlichen Text oder eine geschlossene Geschichte (*wink RP) hinterlassen.


************************************************

Folgende Infos sind jedoch in jedem Fall für uns relevant:

Name, Rasse, Klasse deines Lvl 80 Charakters
Armorylink und Angaben über Raidskillung (Warum bist du geskillt, wie du geskillt bist)
Detalierte infos zur Raiderfahrung PreBC, BC und WotLK
Angaben zu deinen technischen Voraussetzungen (PC-Hardware, PC-Peripherie, Internetleitung)
Welche Addons nutzt du?
Ist dir Theorycraft ein Begriff?
Angaben zur Gildenhistorie
Was erwartest du von EXCALIBUR?
Warum willst du gerade zu uns?

************************************************

Wie geht es nach deiner Bewerbung weiter?

Ein Mitglied unserer Raidorga wird (zeitnah) hier oder ingame Kontakt zu dir aufnehmen. Wenn du für einen oder mehrere Proberaids in Frage kommst, wirst du dementsprechend eingeladen. Alles Weitere besprechen wir dann persönlich. Sollten wir deine Bewerbung ablehnen müssen, erfährst du auf demselben Wege davon (inkl. Begründung).

************************************************

Die Raidorga von EXCALIBUR wünscht dir viel Glück bei deiner Bewerbung!


----------

